# American Tourist



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

A guy from Boston was traveling through Mexico on vacation when he lost his wallet and all identification. Cutting his trip short, he attempts to make his way home but is stopped by the Customs Agent at the border.

"May I see your identification, please?" asks the agent.
"I'm sorry, but I lost my wallet," replies the guy.
"Sure, buddy, I hear that every day. No ID, no crossing the border,"says the agent.
"But I can prove that I'm an American!" he exclaims. "I have a picture of Ronald Reagan tattooed on one butt cheek and a picture of George Bush on the other."
"This I gotta see," replies the agent.

With that, Lloyd drops his pants and bends over in front of the
agent.
"By golly, you're right!" exclaims the agent. "Go on home to Boston."
"Thanks !" he says. "But; how did you know I was from Boston ?" 

The agent replies, "I recognized the picture of John Kerry in the
middle."


----------

